
Neuroscientists create ‘atlas’ showing how words are organised in the brain - DonaldFisk
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/apr/27/brain-atlas-showing-how-words-are-organised-neuroscience
======
DonaldFisk
The 3d brain map is at
[http://gallantlab.org/huth2016/](http://gallantlab.org/huth2016/)

------
amelius
Nice. I'd like to see a 4D map of a brain listening to music.

